# Fuente proyector Sony vpl cx6



## latin24 (Oct 25, 2010)

que tal amigos¡.mi consulta es la siguiente tengo un proyector sony el cual a dejado de funcionar ,lo conectas a la electricidad y no enciende el piloto de alimentacion.bueno pues aqui viene el misterio,lo dejas conectado y tras varias horas,vuala¡ se ilumina el piloto y el proyector funciona perfectamente.ahora le quitas la alimentaciòn y se la vuelves a poner y ya no funciona.una vez se encendiò el piloto despues de estar dos dias conectados.tengo el manual de servicio del proyector,pero no me aclaro mucho,os dejo una foto del esquema de la fuente,en las salidas hacia placa gb y ballast e tomado tension y tengo un voltage de 314 v dc,pero segun el esquema creo que deberia tener sobre 373v dc.en fin que no me termino de aclarar,espero me podais echar una mano para intentar aclarar algo.espero vuestras respuestas.gracias


----------



## electrodin (Oct 26, 2010)

latin24, en la foto que subiste no se pueden apreciar los detalles, a ver si la puedes ampliar o mejorar la resolucion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

¡ Latin24 bienvenido al Foro !

El síntoma ese es de capacitores secos , comenzá por eso. Cambiale los de la fuente.

Saludos !


----------



## latin24 (Oct 27, 2010)

hola¡ os subo imagen esquema con mayor resolución.http://img258.imageshack.us/i/esquemafuente2.jpg/

aquí os dejo esquema de la placa que conexiona con la fuente .http://img233.imageshack.us/i/esquemafuente3.jpg/


----------



## Linatros (Ene 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¡ Latin24 bienvenido al Foro !
> 
> El síntoma ese es de capacitores secos , comenzá por eso. Cambiale los de la fuente.
> 
> Saludos !



Que tal? Perdon por reflotar un hilo viejo, pero estoy teniendo el mismo problema y me gustaría ver si latin24 finalmente pudo reparar este proyector!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 1, 2017)

Esos son los dos únicos mensajes de Latin 24  el día 27/10/2010 , dudo que conteste


----------



## Linatros (Ene 8, 2017)

Lo suponia, es que ando tratando de reparar este proyector que me ha dejado de funcionar. En mi zona los tecnicos no reparan proyectores, y trato de hacerlo yo. Los capacitadores deben star secos, pues si le daba calor con un secador, volvian a andar, el problema es que son muchos y mi soldador no los saca facilmente, por lo que queria ver si habia dado con la solución.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 8, 2017)

Buenas.
Pues sí parece problema de condensadores. 

Si te cuesta cambiarlos, prueba a precalentar la placa con secador. 

Si aún así cuesta prueba con un soldador de mas watios, en los chinos los tienes baratos y tratandolos con cariño te duran. Sobre todo si lo usas poco que parece el caso. (O compras un bueno, es tu elección).

Y si sigues con problemas corta por lo sano. Cortas las patillas de los condensadores, con cuidado de no dañar nada mas y al eshacerte del cuerpo te será mas facil desoldar las patillas.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## Linatros (Ene 12, 2017)

Tengo uno de leroy, de 40 w, nuevo. Habia pensado en darle con el decapador primeramente pero son varios condensadores y no se por cual empezar, esa era mi duda. Hay alguna manera de testearlos sin sacarlos, o debo sa*C*ar aunque sea una pata?


----------

